# Hotcig RSQ black, flatwire 24ga, black wasp nano



## Faraaz (30/1/18)

Hi , who has stock of the above mentioned


----------



## Craig0 (31/1/18)

Hi @Farhaaz.

We have the RSQ at Vaper's Corner. 

As for the Flatwire, which are you after?

No luck on the Wasp Nano though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (31/1/18)

Craig0 said:


> Hi @Farhaaz.
> 
> We have the RSQ at Vaper's Corner.
> 
> ...


Ni80 , sorry I forgot to mention


----------



## Lucky01 (31/1/18)

Faraaz i stock them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Lucky01 said:


> Faraaz i stock them


All new?


----------



## Lucky01 (31/1/18)

yes add me on whatsapp


----------

